# How do you get into saddle without a step? Is it easy?



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

Hey I'm a complete begginer and I've only ever used a step to get on a horse before and I was wondering how to do so without a step and if it's very hard... I know like with most things it'll need alot of practice... Any tips would be much appreciated  thanks


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

well theres no real "steps to step into a saddle" manual..its basically just practice and timeing. its all about getting enough momentum that you can hop swing your leg over and sit down (not plop down and mess up your horses back) in one smooth motion...
i for one have no coordination...and i have a 16.3hh horse. so its quite a feat..but i taught myself and him to jump on bareback by grabbing his mane and swinging up while he stands still...like i said. im not coordinated haha...

its just alot of practice to get it down smoothly

and i dont recommend trying to hop up bareback until you and your horse are both comfortable haha


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

When you put your foot in the stirrup, think push instead of pull. Don't pull yourself into the saddle. You'll throw yourself and your horse off balance.
Use your upper thigh muscles to push off from the ground and into the saddle.

Oh, start stretching your inner thigh as well. You'll find it easier if you can stretch your leg high enough to get it into the stirrup.

It takes quite a bit of muscle to mount from the ground. Like Roper said, practice. Its just gonna take time and practice for your muscles to get the hang of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Welcome 

Seeing as you're an Aussie, I'll assume you're riding in an English saddle. Two ways - either get a leg up from someone, or mount from the ground. However, mounting from the ground isn't great on the saddle, stirrup leather or your horse's back so try only to do it when mounting from a block or getting a leg up isn't an option. Good thing to know if you're out on the trail though, nothing more annoying than having to get off to pick something up that you've dropped (glove, phone, water bottle or whatever) and not being able to get back on til you find a log or wall!

1. Make sure the girth is done up nice and tight - you don't want the saddle slipping. Test for any movement by putting your weight in the stirrup with your hand - really press into it for a few seconds and see if you can feel any slipping.

2. Do a few leg stretches. Pull your foot up behind you til it touches your butt cheek. It makes a massive difference in the reach your leg will have.

3. Make sure your foot can reach the stirrup. It might be a bit of a stretch, but if it's too far, then drop the stirrup down as long as you can - I usually don't drop down past the 2nd last hole however. Don't put your foot in just yet, however.

4. Take the nearside rein (the one closest to you) and hold it in your left hand at the top of the wither, with the horse's head turned slightly toward your side. Grab a bit of mane and wither as well. This will give you control.

5. Place your foot in the stirrup. With your right hand, grab the cantle (back of the saddle) and swing up, making sure you don't kick him with your right foot as it swings over his hindquarters, and that you don't toe him with your left foot. And you're up.

6. If you needed to adjust your stirrup length to get up, with reins secure in one hand (not looped around your arm) take your left foot out of the stirrup and lay your leg slightly _behind_ the line of your stirrup (this will allow you to still have a secure seat). Feel under the jockey (small flap) for the stirrup buckle. Undo the buckle and place your foot in the stirrup. Take the leather up a few holes until it feels even with the other stirrup. You may need to adjust and check a few times. Finally, run the buckle up to the top of the stirrup bar and put the end of the stirrup leather back in its keeper.

Parts of a saddle: English saddle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

> 2. Do a few leg stretches. Pull your foot up behind you til it touches your butt cheek. It makes a massive difference in the reach your leg will have.


omg sorry but i can just imagine this going through your head as you prepare to kick someone in their tushy or some douche guy in his cajones!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> omg sorry but i can just imagine this going through your head as you prepare to kick someone in their tushy or some douche guy in his cajones!:rofl::rofl:


You know me too well. Already. :shock::rofl:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> You know me too well. Already. :shock::rofl:


only because i can picture myself thinking this as i prepared to do the same thing!:rofl:


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I learned how to ride by mounting from the ground. When I got my first horse, I didn't have a saddle, so I learned how to mount bareback.

I was so cool back then 

Then I was introduced to the block. Or uh... a dressage cone >_> And that became my mounting block for years. Now I'm so out of practice with mounting from the ground, I look like a bafoon trying.

When I first started riding, I was on QHs in a western saddle. When I switched to english, I rode larger horses in a smaller saddle, and thats when the dressage cone came in. I learned that if you need to mount from the ground in an english saddle, and the wither of your horse is 3 inches taller than yourself, its best to let down your stirrup a couple holes to make reaching your leg up easier. Even then, with her knee up in your ears, its very hard not to just drag yourself up. Take a couple hops with your leg in the sadde, grab a hold of some mane, and try to propel yourself up.

It'll be unpleasant and uncomfortable or both horse and rider. Letting the stirrup down will help with the climb though.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i am not ashamed to awkwardly try and drag charlies big butt over to the arena fence so i can hop on his huge a** haha

but yeah. its basically just up to you to get a good technique and preactice it to get it smooth.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

English saddle- I recommend using some sort of surface that's higher than the ground. A mounting block would work, or a leg up. Before Drifter out grew my saddle, I sometimes used the porch of a building near his barn area. It was only maybe 3 or 4 extra inches higher than the ground, but it did wonders for my ability to pull myself up since he is so dang tall!

Bareback- As I mentioned, Drifter has muscled up to the point my saddle no longer fits. We have been doing bare back rides while I am in between saddles. Finding one that fits his withers is ridiculously difficult. Anywho...I need to work on the swing myself up bareback thing, but right now I am ridiculously uncoordinated, need to work on some upper body strength and am only about 5'2 (barely) while Drifter is about 16.2 ish hands. To save us some time I taught him to let me mount from a fence. All I have to do is get him saddled, bridle on, etc and then go climb the gate that leads into our barn and give a whistle. He lines himself right up  The days he is moving around or will not stand still have been days that I later found an issue with him when I looked. He knows his job and is happy to help me out as long as he's feeling well! I am wanting to eventually teach him to bow so I can mount bareback. Its taking a little while. But hopefully we will get it eventually


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> well theres no real "steps to step into a saddle" manual..its basically just practice and timeing. its all about getting enough momentum that you can hop swing your leg over and sit down (not plop down and mess up your horses back) in one smooth motion...
> i for one have no coordination...and i have a 16.3hh horse. so its quite a feat..but i taught myself and him to jump on bareback by grabbing his mane and swinging up while he stands still...like i said. im not coordinated haha...
> 
> its just alot of practice to get it down smoothly
> ...


thanks ill keep that in mind thanks heaps  haha yeh i wont be trying bareback for quite some time yet i dont think.....lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

BarrelWannabe said:


> When you put your foot in the stirrup, think push instead of pull. Don't pull yourself into the saddle. You'll throw yourself and your horse off balance.
> Use your upper thigh muscles to push off from the ground and into the saddle.
> 
> Oh, start stretching your inner thigh as well. You'll find it easier if you can stretch your leg high enough to get it into the stirrup.
> ...


oh yeh soo id need alot of leg strength would i ? As i have a bad left ankle... ( cant stand on it too long ect) so id put my left foot in stirrup then push down wilst my leg goes around and over the other side?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Shenee said:


> oh yeh soo id need alot of leg strength would i ? As i have a bad left ankle... ( cant stand on it too long ect) so id put my left foot in stirrup then push down wilst my leg goes around and over the other side?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hm, you may find it difficult. I couldn't mount from the ground while my left big toe was broken - and it wasn't painful to stand on, but it was when I pushed off it. Is the ankle injury a long-term one? Do you have to mount from the ground now, or is it just something you want to learn for future use? I'd be waiting til your ankle was better if at all possible - if you don't have a mounting block, I find milk crates and large buckets tend to be ok, so long as you keep your horse standing


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Welcome
> 
> Seeing as you're an Aussie, I'll assume you're riding in an English saddle. Two ways - either get a leg up from someone, or mount from the ground. However, mounting from the ground isn't great on the saddle, stirrup leather or your horse's back so try only to do it when mounting from a block or getting a leg up isn't an option. Good thing to know if you're out on the trail though, nothing more annoying than having to get off to pick something up that you've dropped (glove, phone, water bottle or whatever) and not being able to get back on til you find a log or wall!
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> I learned how to ride by mounting from the ground. When I got my first horse, I didn't have a saddle, so I learned how to mount bareback.
> 
> I was so cool back then
> 
> ...


lol good on ya haha what breed of horse would you say is best for a begginer (adult begginer) i was thinking qh or qh x but im not sure and what saddle would you think is easiest to get onto from the ground western?? Thanks heaps  can message on my account if ya like.. Or pm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

When tacking up, I usually tighten the girth as much as I can without putting in ridiculous amounts of effort, then lead the horse around in a roughly 10m circle to get him to stop blowing out. I can generally do the girth up another 1-2 holes then, and it feels tight but I can slide my fingers between the girth and his side. Once I'm mounted, my horse has a lot more trouble blowing out, so I reach down and do it up another hole or two (also it's a LOT easier to pull the girth strap up when you're above it rather than on the ground). That usually gets it up one more hole. I always check before and after the first trot of the session, but I find if I do it up once I'm on it rarely gets loose during the ride.


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

Shenee said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ya can reply on my profile if ya like or pm me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

Shenee said:


> thanks ill keep that in mind thanks heaps  haha yeh i wont be trying bareback for quite some time yet i dont think.....lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ya can reply through my account or pm me if ya like
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> When tacking up, I usually tighten the girth as much as I can without putting in ridiculous amounts of effort, then lead the horse around in a roughly 10m circle to get him to stop blowing out. I can generally do the girth up another 1-2 holes then, and it feels tight but I can slide my fingers between the girth and his side. Once I'm mounted, my horse has a lot more trouble blowing out, so I reach down and do it up another hole or two (also it's a LOT easier to pull the girth strap up when you're above it rather than on the ground). That usually gets it up one more hole. I always check before and after the first trot of the session, but I find if I do it up once I'm on it rarely gets loose during the ride.


so how many fingers would you generaly fit behind the strap/girth is that when your standing on the ground or when your on the horse ? So do i tighten again when im on or ?? Can the girth even be too tight cause it kinda sounds like it cant bee hah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Hm, you may find it difficult. I couldn't mount from the ground while my left big toe was broken - and it wasn't painful to stand on, but it was when I pushed off it. Is the ankle injury a long-term one? Do you have to mount from the ground now, or is it just something you want to learn for future use? 'd be waiting til your ankle was better if at all possible - if you don't have a mounting block, I find milk crates and large buckets tend to be ok, so long as you keep your horse standing


its long term... 9years ago i was in an car accident and one of my injuries is that i broke all the bones in my anlke... And now there not in the right place... The pain isnt an every day thing its just after ive had a long day of walking or standing... And when i can help people out i use a step or crate or something...and yeh i wanna learn how to get up in the future with no step... Would be a dream  where bouts you from?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Shenee said:


> so how many fingers would you generaly fit behind the strap/girth is that when your standing on the ground or when your on the horse ? So do i tighten again when im on or ?? Can the girth even be too tight cause it kinda sounds like it cant bee hah
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, I'd slide my hand flat in between. So one finger's thickness, but with all four fingers. Think I need a photo to explain lol...

Yeah, you don't want to tighten it so it's painful or restricts his movement by pinching skin, but most horses (especially school horses) tend to do a very good job of puffing themselves up when it comes to girthing time. The saddle needs to be secure or it'll slip sidewards or back. Generally unless you're really strong, you won't be able to over-tighten it.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Shenee said:


> its long term... 9years ago i was in an car accident and one of my injuries is that i broke all the bones in my anlke... And now there not in the right place... The pain isnt an every day thing its just after ive had a long day of walking or standing... And when i can help people out i use a step or crate or something...and yeh i wanna learn how to get up in the future with no step... Would be a dream  where bouts you from?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep, well as I said, very handy thing to be able to do - I guess I just wouldn't be doing TOO much practicing with a dodgy ankle, although the level of pain when you do should tell you how much damage you're at risk of doing.

I'm in Sydney - expensive place to be a horse owner LOL  You're in Brissie?


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> i am not ashamed to awkwardly try and drag charlies big butt over to the arena fence so i can hop on his huge a** haha
> 
> but yeah. its basically just up to you to get a good technique and preactice it to get it smooth.


lol horses generally do have big bums. Lol what type have you got ? Practice makes perfect i guess  u can pm if ya like... Altho this thread is pree busy lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Yep, well as I said, very handy thing to be able to do - I guess I just wouldn't be doing TOO much practicing with a dodgy ankle, although the level of pain when you do should tell you how much damage you're at risk of doing.
> 
> I'm in Sydney - expensive place to be a horse owner LOL  You're in Brissie?


oh true i used to live in Penrith you anywhere near there?? Oh horses are expensive anywhere arent they haha. You got a fb acc?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Oh, I'd slide my hand flat in between. So one finger's thickness, but with all four fingers. Think I need a photo to explain lol...
> 
> Yeah, you don't want to tighten it so it's painful or restricts his movement by pinching skin, but most horses (especially school horses) tend to do a very good job of puffing themselves up when it comes to girthing time. The saddle needs to be secure or it'll slip sidewards or back. Generally unless you're really strong, you won't be able to over-tighten it.


no no i completely understand now  oh yeh true ive seen quite a few horses that puff up 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Shenee said:


> oh true i used to live in Penrith you anywhere near there?? Oh horses are expensive anywhere arent they haha. You got a fb acc?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nup, in the Eastern Suburbs. I used to keep my horse at Centennial, which is like 10 mins walk from mine, but moved him out to Camden and we're both happier for it, although I don't get to see him nearly as much as I'd like. Couldn't take all the wealthy ladies of leisure with their expensive hack show ponies and stuck up kids, and Brock needed more space.


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Nup, in the Eastern Suburbs. I used to keep my horse at Centennial, which is like 10 mins walk from mine, but moved him out to Camden and we're both happier for it, although I don't get to see him nearly as much as I'd like. Couldn't take all the wealthy ladies of leisure with their expensive hack show ponies and stuck up kids, and Brock needed more space.


oh yeh true i cant stand people like that either.... What type of horse is Brock
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Shenee said:


> oh yeh true i cant stand people like that either.... What type of horse is Brock
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hmmm...heehee, he's a mutt lol. TBx something, some very kind people on here have suggested a cross with either an Andalusian or Lusitano (that'd be nice!). He certainly has the brains of a Spanish or Portuguese horse...unfortunately! Difficult to outsmart!


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Hmmm...heehee, he's a mutt lol. TBx something, some very kind people on here have suggested a cross with either an Andalusian or Lusitano (that'd be nice!). He certainly has the brains of a Spanish or Portuguese horse...unfortunately! Difficult to outsmart!


lol true... Ive herd tbs can be very good ive met a couple and there such sweethearts <3 that would be good if he was but either way im sure his great the way he is... What color and height is he is he an old boy?? Haha lil ******!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Shenee said:


> lol true... Ive herd tbs can be very good ive met a couple and there such sweethearts <3 that would be good if he was but either way im sure his great the way he is... What color and height is he is he an old boy?? Haha lil ******!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_












This is him - he's a brown (very dark one at that) 16.1hh gelding (but his behaviour is stallion-like, which is problematic) - he'll be 9 in August, so young enough! Eventually I'll get him doing dressage...

Have you found a riding school in Brisbane?


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

Wow he is absolutely gorgeous no not exactly... I have a few friends that have given me a lesson or two and now i am seeing a lady on sunday and meeting her boy and should be helping her out with him and another lady with her girl and their going to be giving me lessons then i should be helping to excersise the gelding and then when the other ladie gets her colt she wants a riding partner  omg thats awesome its a dream of mine to get into dressage eventually 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Long legs here, and I have the leg muscle to push myself up. I usually, on accident derp derp, end up mounting with stirrups shorter than I ride comfortably with. 

I can mount from both sides too, and often practice such so as to not overly stretch the left leathers. I do not carry a sword either, therefore I am not restrained to mounting from the left! 

I have yet to try leaping up bareback on my own. On horses over 15hh I try to get a leg up when bareback. On horses over 16hh, I (very gently) belly flop, leg up or no. :lol:


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

Joidigm said:


> Long legs here, and I have the leg muscle to push myself up. I usually, on accident derp derp, end up mounting with stirrups shorter than I ride comfortably with.
> 
> I can mount from both sides too, and often practice such so as to not overly stretch the left leathers. I do not carry a sword either, therefore I am not restrained to mounting from the left!
> 
> I have yet to try leaping up bareback on my own. On horses over 15hh I try to get a leg up when bareback. On horses over 16hh, I (very gently) belly flop, leg up or no. :lol:


lol gd on ya your lucky  what type of horse ya got? Is he/she shorter or taller then 15hh ? Thats good to be able to get up both sides haha what type of saddle you use? 

Ouuuch a belly flop!! That would kill!!! Cant even imagine lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Shenee said:


> lol gd on ya your lucky  what type of horse ya got? Is he/she shorter or taller then 15hh ? Thats good to be able to get up both sides haha what type of saddle you use?
> 
> Ouuuch a belly flop!! That would kill!!! Cant even imagine lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't own, and my current arrangement is putting miles on some ladies horses that I have made friends with. I ride so many horses, it will be a story book to list them all. Currently, I spend most of my time riding a MFT dunskin mare and an older paint mare with tons of go, both about 15.2 or so. I have almost 30 different horses under my belt by now, and more to come if my instructor has any say about it when I go back to her in October. I might get to ride a OTTB mare soon, maybe tomorrow. We'll see. I usually ride in dressage saddles, and often a/p english and jumping saddles. Sometimes western or endurance saddles. 

I am not picky. I ride gaited, non gaited, greenie, retrainee, school master, anything just to ride. :lol: I've even been recently introduced to carting miniatures, which is so incredibly cute.

Belly flops aren't bad. Hands on the back, leap and land softly on the belly, and swing a leg over (hopefully) without banging my knee into a hip. If I get a leg up for it, I can land on the back without even flopping really.


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

Joidigm said:


> I don't own, and my current arrangement is putting miles on some ladies horses that I have made friends with. I ride so many horses, it will be a story book to list them all. Currently, I spend most of my time riding a MFT dunskin mare and an older paint mare with tons of go, both about 15.2 or so. I have almost 30 different horses under my belt by now, and more to come if my instructor has any say about it when I go back to her in October. I might get to ride a OTTB mare soon, maybe tomorrow. We'll see. I usually ride in dressage saddles, and often a/p english and jumping saddles. Sometimes western or endurance saddles.
> 
> I am not picky. I ride gaited, non gaited, greenie, retrainee, school master, anything just to ride. :lol: I've even been recently introduced to carting miniatures, which is so incredibly cute.
> 
> Belly flops aren't bad. Hands on the back, leap and land softly on the belly, and swing a leg over (hopefully) without banging my knee into a hip. If I get a leg up for it, I can land on the back without even flopping really.


oh yeh cool that would be awesome gathering your a great right im like complete begginner so i didnt really understand the breeds you were saying sorry, where abouts are you from? I should be helping out two horses then hopefully three soon and im so excited ive helped out other people but then never herd from them again or we just meet once in a blue moon... But yeh horses are so great arent they they ,make me so happy  can you do dressage or jumping at all?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

If you have a bad left ankle, try mounting from the right and see if its better for you. If it is, and there's not some reason you absolutely have to mount from the left, mount from the easier side.


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

But i herd that horses dont like it when you get up on there right side they get adgitaited or something or is all that just myths??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Shenee said:


> But i herd that horses dont like it when you get up on there right side they get adgitaited or something or is all that just myths??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, it's just a myth. A horse doesn't care on which side you mount. In fact, it's always good to have them trained to accept mounting from either side.

My heart horse was trained that way, and I've been remiss in doing it with my current two riding horses. Something new to work on!


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

That would be amazing  what type of horses are they how tall what colors ? What age lol sorry about all the questions  where bouts you from ?? Sorry ill be back on tommoro (my time) gotta hit the hay now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

I know I'm strange, but I absolutely hate using mounting blocks. I have no idea why. I just always feel like I have a lot more control over the horse when I'm mounting from the ground...whether or not it's true. I haven't used a block to mount in a number of years. 

I can jump bareback onto anything smaller than 15 hands or so, but I haven't tried anything much bigger yet. It took me quite a while to be able to jump on bareback, but it's a good thing to know, I feel. Definitely saves needing a block or a leg up.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Two words for mounting a saddled horse from the ground: stretchy pants!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

LadyDreamer said:


> Two words for mounting a saddled horse from the ground: stretchy pants!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh. YES.

 It's pretty much the most embarrassing thing ever swinging up and just hearing that dreadful 'rip' from somewhere in your crotchular region. That has actually happened a couple times to me. Granted, they were really old, worn jeans, but that didn't make it any less humiliating :lol:


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Shenee said:


> But i herd that horses dont like it when you get up on there right side they get adgitaited or something or is all that just myths??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The only agitation would be that it is something new. You have to work both sides equally. Originally, mounting from the left side was considered the norm because soldiers wore swords on their left hip, so when they mounted, they just had to throw their right leg over the horse, not a leg, a sword, sheath, and what ever else equipment is strapped to the left hip.

Many of the "rules" of formal riding came from cavalry and military bearing. Well, so did mounting from the left. But your horse should be able to be mounted from both side if ever under the circumstance that say the left stirrup broke, or you are injured on your left leg. You can try mounting from the left with your right foot in the left stirrup I suppose, but good luck getting untangled enough to get on right. :lol:


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

LadyDreamer said:


> Two words for mounting a saddled horse from the ground: stretchy pants!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Even in stretchy pants it isn't incredibly comfortable. :lol: My Q-baby wranglers have some stretch, but you'll still see me pulling up my pants high over my thighs for that lift. :shock:


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Paradise said:


> I know I'm strange, but I absolutely hate using mounting blocks. I have no idea why. I just always feel like I have a lot more control over the horse when I'm mounting from the ground...whether or not it's true. I haven't used a block to mount in a number of years.


It is much easier mounting from the ground on a horse that won't hold still then it is from a stationary mounting block.  I hate having to step down, walk them in a circle, line back up, get back up on the block, step in the stirrup, just to have them step far enough out again that I can't swing over. :evil: I refuse to chase a horse with a mounting block either. It is much easier to teach them to stand still from the ground anyways. They want to move out while I'm still half way on the ground, I will make that butt move until they hold still for me. :lol:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

> lol horses generally do have big bums. Lol what type have you got ? Practice makes perfect I guess  you can pm if ya like... Altho this thread is pree busy lol


haha Charlie is a QH/cross...not really sure what else he has. his dam was 14hh and he is now 16.3hh at 6 yrs old.

not only is he ginormously tall he is stocky! this kid probably weighs around 1400lbs.
hes soo huge that my usual grab the mane and swing myself up that i use on my nice short little mare doesnt work for him...
so i trained him to lower his head and i kinga shimmy onto his withers/neck area and he raises his head and slides me onto his back!:lol:

and then of course if i have to with my saddle ill get on from the ground but thats alot of effor to try and claw my way up his back so i use the fence or a bucket or whatevers in my reach too!


its a good skill to have especially for like competitions and trail riding and what not.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

LadyDreamer said:


> Two words for mounting a saddled horse from the ground: stretchy pants!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Last time I mounted from the ground, I split my jeans! This mare was gigantic and I'm not so much! :lol:


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

*Is it hard to mount from ground*

Hey thanks for telling me abouts yourself i was just wondering if it was very hard to learn how to mount the horse from the ground ? does it take alot of effort or should i say leg muscle too do so ? thanks for the hand i really appreciate it :lol:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Shenee said:


> Hey thanks for telling me abouts yourself i was just wondering if it was very hard to learn how to mount the horse from the ground ? does it take alot of effort or should i say leg muscle too do so ? thanks for the hand i really appreciate it :lol:


More flexibility than muscle. That's where girls have the advantage - we're way more flexible than most guys. But quad stretches (what I described in the step-by-step) help a lot - I do them once I'm up on the horse too, helps my leg drop longer for dressage


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

Good idea


Joidigm said:


> It is much easier mounting from the ground on a horse that won't hold still then it is from a stationary mounting block.  I hate having to step down, walk them in a circle, line back up, get back up on the block, step in the stirrup, just to have them step far enough out again that I can't swing over. :evil: I refuse to chase a horse with a mounting block either. It is much easier to teach them to stand still from the ground anyways. They want to move out while I'm still half way on the ground, I will make that butt move until they hold still for me. :lol:


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't get on a horse bareback. I can barely mount a PONY bareback. I have absolutely ZERO hops. The worst part? I'm 6'2 and ALL leg.

I have several pairs of riding jeans that have holes worn (or beginning to wear) on the left thigh from where I hike up my pant leg before I go to get on.

I always grab mane, not horn. I do a BIG bounce to reduce pulling the saddle around too much. I can mount huge horses from the ground though.... I make short people envious, Us tall people have two advantages: Long legs = easier to reach the stirrup. Long legs also = longer stirrups which are closer to the ground. Short people have no legs and short stirrups. There's just no winning for you guys!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Equilove said:


> I can't get on a horse bareback. I can barely mount a PONY bareback. I have absolutely ZERO hops. The worst part? I'm 6'2 and ALL leg.
> 
> I have several pairs of riding jeans that have holes worn (or beginning to wear) on the left thigh from where I hike up my pant leg before I go to get on.
> 
> I always grab mane, not horn. I do a BIG bounce to reduce pulling the saddle around too much. I can mount huge horses from the ground though.... I make short people envious, Us tall people have two advantages: Long legs = easier to reach the stirrup. Long legs also = longer stirrups which are closer to the ground. Short people have no legs and short stirrups. There's just no winning for you guys!


Ah, but we're much more graceful when we're legged up. Hopefully. I did kick an instructor in the ear once, blood everywhere. So maybe not :lol:


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Ah, but we're much more graceful when we're legged up. Hopefully. I did kick an instructor in the ear once, blood everywhere. So maybe not :lol:


Hahaha! Ay dios mio! That is funny. I remember when someone _insisted_ on legging me up once. I ended up knocking her in the face with my knee. No blood though...


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Equilove said:


> Hahaha! Ay dios mio! That is funny. I remember when someone _insisted_ on legging me up once. I ended up knocking her in the face with my knee. No blood though...


:rofl: I can just picture that!! Riding in track saddles I had to get legged up, I eventually learned how to do it without injuring people. But my boyfriend told the story to pretty much everyone he met, but left out the details (on purpose, the cheeky boy) so it sounded like I deliberately karate-kicked the guy in the ear...I kept meeting new people on the net from towns I'd never been to who somehow knew the story, they'd be like "Oh, you're the girl who kicked her instructor in the ear!"


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> :rofl: I can just picture that!! Riding in track saddles I had to get legged up, I eventually learned how to do it without injuring people. But my boyfriend told the story to pretty much everyone he met, but left out the details (on purpose, the cheeky boy) so it sounded like I deliberately karate-kicked the guy in the ear...I kept meeting new people on the net from towns I'd never been to who somehow knew the story, they'd be like "Oh, you're the girl who kicked her instructor in the ear!"


Hahaha you poor thing. I know when I worked at a public riding facility, I would guide trails occasionally and it was standard for the volunteers to hold down the stirrup on the off-side while the customer got on. Every now and then I'd peg a new volunteer in the head because I didn't realize they were discretely holding the stirrup down on my saddle like I was a customer. I say "new" volunteer because any other volunteer would have known better lol.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Equilove said:


> Hahaha you poor thing. I know when I worked at a public riding facility, I would guide trails occasionally and it was standard for the volunteers to hold down the stirrup on the off-side while the customer got on. Every now and then I'd peg a new volunteer in the head because I didn't realize they were discretely holding the stirrup down on my saddle like I was a customer. I say "new" volunteer because any other volunteer would have known better lol.


Ehehe! They would have learned quick then! When I started riding long, I was sooo confused at first as to why my trainer would go round the other side of the horse while I was mounting...til I realised he was holding the stirrup down. He quickly realised I didn't really need it (besides being able to mount lol, I only weigh 45kgs).

Sorry, OP - we've gone off topic, but we're having so much fun remeniscing :lol:


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Ehehe! They would have learned quick then! When I started riding long, I was sooo confused at first as to why my trainer would go round the other side of the horse while I was mounting...til I realised he was holding the stirrup down. He quickly realised I didn't really need it (besides being able to mount lol, I only weigh 45kgs).
> 
> Sorry, OP - we've gone off topic, but we're having so much fun remeniscing :lol:


Yes lol I never thought kicking people in the face would make me nostalgic!


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

Equilove said:


> I can't get on a horse bareback. I can barely mount a PONY bareback. I have absolutely ZERO hops. The worst part? I'm 6'2 and ALL leg.
> 
> I have several pairs of riding jeans that have holes worn (or beginning to wear) on the left thigh from where I hike up my pant leg before I go to get on.
> 
> I always grab mane, not horn. I do a BIG bounce to reduce pulling the saddle around too much. I can mount huge horses from the ground though.... I make short people envious, Us tall people have two advantages: Long legs = easier to reach the stirrup. Long legs also = longer stirrups which are closer to the ground. Short people have no legs and short stirrups. There's just no winning for you guys!


lol i have long legs too im either 5'10 or 5'11  sooo does that mean it should be fairly easy for me to mount on from the ground? What would you say is the hardest part?? The saddle never slides like down does it like sideways kinda thing?? Lol 


yeh us lucky tall people  cant wait till im not a begginer 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

Wow girls its so facinating listening to these storys it really is i hope i dont ever cop it in the head or ear ouuuch! Lol cant wait till im like you guys and not a begginer... Do you two have horses ???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

Joidigm said:


> The only agitation would be that it is something new. You have to work both sides equally. Originally, mounting from the left side was considered the norm because soldiers wore swords on their left hip, so when they mounted, they just had to throw their right leg over the horse, not a leg, a sword, sheath, and what ever else equipment is strapped to the left hip.
> 
> Many of the "rules" of formal riding came from cavalry and military bearing. Well, so did mounting from the left. But your horse should be able to be mounted from both side if ever under the circumstance that say the left stirrup broke, or you are injured on your left leg. You can try mounting from the left with your right foot in the left stirrup I suppose, but good luck getting untangled enough to get on right. :lol:


ohhhh ohk thanks i understand that alot better now thanks heaps for that.


Oh but if i mounted with my right leg in the left stirrup doesnt that mean id be looking at the horses butt?? :S giddee up horseeey!! Lol!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

Joidigm said:


> Even in stretchy pants it isn't incredibly comfortable. :lol: My Q-baby wranglers have some stretch, but you'll still see me pulling up my pants high over my thighs for that lift. :shock:


sorry if this sounds stupid but what is Q-baby wranglers?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

Paradise said:


> Oh. YES.
> 
> It's pretty much the most embarrassing thing ever swinging up and just hearing that dreadful 'rip' from somewhere in your crotchular region. That has actually happened a couple times to me. Granted, they were really old, worn jeans, but that didn't make it any less humiliating :lol:


lol omg that would be embarissing! Lol i feel for ya there  lol so what pants do you think i should stick with leggings maybe??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> haha Charlie is a QH/cross...not really sure what else he has. his dam was 14hh and he is now 16.3hh at 6 yrs old.
> 
> not only is he ginormously tall he is stocky! this kid probably weighs around 1400lbs.
> hes soo huge that my usual grab the mane and swing myself up that i use on my nice short little mare doesnt work for him...
> ...


wow he is a big horse.. How long have you had charlie? I bet he is amazing is he gelded? Are you very tall (how old r u if you dont mind my asking) charlie sounds amazing would nbe great to own a horse like him 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> More flexibility than muscle. That's where girls have the advantage - we're way more flexible than most guys. But quad stretches (what I described in the step-by-step) help a lot - I do them once I'm up on the horse too, helps my leg drop longer for dressage


oh yep alright thanks heaps 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Last time I mounted from the ground, I split my jeans! This mare was gigantic and I'm not so much! :lol:


lol good on yaa  haha is the mare yours?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

> sorry if this sounds stupid but what is Q-baby wranglers?


Q baby jeans are wrangler jeans with elastic around the waist....so when your bending over or whatever it doesnt pop out in back and give you a plumbers crack :thumbsup: haha

theyre uber comfy for riding.



> wow he is a big horse.. How long have you had charlie? I bet he is amazing is he gelded? Are you very tall (how old r you if you don't mind my asking) charlie sounds amazing would nbe great to own a horse like him


ive had Charlie since he was about 6 wks old. yeah hes a gelding. we had him cut when he was 4 months because he jumped a 6 ft fence to get to the neighbors mares.

im 20 and im about 5'7" haha so im "average" according to my peeps hahaha

yeah hes a greak horse. definitely a diamond in the mud kinda boy.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Don't forget the double sewn seams.. :lol: They are comfy to ride in. When I took lessons, I rode in schooling tights, so I had the stretchy, sweat wicking material with the suede knee grips. I moved over to jeans when I was comfortable and confident I wasn't going to pinch and rub the tar out of myself with them.

The Appy I used to ride is 16.2, and he came from 15hh parents. Supposedly that isn't uncommon in "foundation" Appaloosa's? He's a freaky boy for sure though.


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> Q baby jeans are wrangler jeans with elastic around the waist....so when your bending over or whatever it doesnt pop out in back and give you a plumbers crack :thumbsup: haha
> 
> theyre uber comfy for riding.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenee (May 12, 2012)

ohh sweet as I'm 20 this year  and 5"10/5"11 


Roperchick said:


> Q baby jeans are wrangler jeans with elastic around the waist....so when your bending over or whatever it doesnt pop out in back and give you a plumbers crack :thumbsup: haha
> 
> theyre uber comfy for riding
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

